

Linux Users Can Now Buy All Valve Games with a Huge 75% Price Cut - Tsiolkovsky
http://news.softpedia.com/news/Linux-Users-Can-Now-Buy-All-Valve-Games-with-a-Huge-75-Price-Cut-460157.shtml

======
benologist
Direct link:
[http://store.steampowered.com/sub/29197/](http://store.steampowered.com/sub/29197/)

Softpedia's business model includes seo-hijacking download pages for software,
plagiarizing news, and even spamming HN with many accounts (not the
submitter).

